# National Train Day 2013!



## gaspeamtrak (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anybody have a clue if it will be on May 4 or May 11

I went to Chicago last year and had a blast! 

I want to book my time off from work, now that I can.

Has anybody heard anything yet?

Thanks...


----------



## grounded flyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

11 May


----------



## jater (Jan 27, 2013)

I will be traveling on the the S.W. Chief from Lax to Chi, should I expect more people at the stations? Is this a big event should I plan on getting to the stations earlier than normal to ensure I catch my train?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, maybe make sure you're a few minutes early. Not a huge deal, though.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 28, 2013)

If I were on a train to or from DC I would consider NTD to be a major impediment to easy movement to or from the tracks. Can't speak to CHI's impact though.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 28, 2013)

There will be lots of people in the grand hall and there will be train displays on several tracks on both the north and south sides of the station, but it shouldn't impact access to trains.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going to go to CHI for it, but 261 is going to be fired up that weekend to go to Duluth, so i am going that way instead.. Next year for sure I am going to CHI for NTD!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 28, 2013)

Any plans for a meet up of the group so far? On the eastern U.S. on the NE corridor, only PHL and WAS have any significant festivities but I wonder if Grand Central will have it again this year. NTD is just before my CHI trip and I would really like to attend this one.


----------



## chakk (Jan 28, 2013)

11 May is also the day before Mothers Day.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know what if anything is planned for Grand Central Terminal? And do we know if Washington DC will be back in business for NTD this year?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 29, 2013)

Per Amtrak's Facebook page, NTD will be at WAS and doesn't look like it will be at GCT.


----------



## SubwayNut (Jan 29, 2013)

Festivities at GCT will occurre on national train day. They will be sponsored by Metro-North Railroad not Amtrak. See the GCT Centennial info mta.info


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 29, 2013)

It sounds like the only decent Amtrak NTD exhibits on the East coast in 2013 will be at WAS and PHL. I am open to attending either but PHL tends to be a less stressful, less congested event. I am also open to GCT but without Amtrak its not known what exhibits will be there. Whatever the group decides I will attend.


----------



## jis (Jan 29, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> Festivities at GCT will occurre on national train day. They will be sponsored by Metro-North Railroad not Amtrak. See the GCT Centennial info mta.info


It will be called the Grand Central Parade of Trains Weekend.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in for either PHL or NYG. I know NYG is not Amtrak, but it is the centennial of NYG with many historic trains and/or cars - and of course NYG itself!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 29, 2013)

We will probably be heading to Toledo again this year for their National Train Day on May 4. A link to their activities follows: http://www.dotoledo.org/Events/National-Train-Day-Toledo


----------



## jis (Jan 29, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I'm in for either PHL or NYG. I know NYG is not Amtrak, but it is the centennial of NYG with many historic trains and/or cars - and of course NYG itself!


NYG is a two day event. So potentially the true enthusiast could do both PHL and NYG!


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 29, 2013)

jis said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> > Festivities at GCT will occurre on national train day. They will be sponsored by Metro-North Railroad not Amtrak. See the GCT Centennial info mta.info
> ...


For anyone interested, this coming weekend Feb 1-2 is the centennial of GCT. The first stationmaster was handed the keys on Feb. 1, 1913 and the first train rolled out shortly after midnight on 2/2/1913.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Because I hope to attend National Train Day by arriving in the morning and leaving in the afternoon on the Silver Meteor, I probably will only attend NTD in either WAS or PHL since NYG will not work for a day trip for me.

I assume that if AU plans to meet as a group, it will be posted sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't seen anything definite, but the indications on here seem to suggest that a group will be meeting at PHI. A shame; if I go to anything, it's much more likely to be WAS. I'd be happy to meet up with anyone else going there.


----------



## jis (Jan 30, 2013)

If I go, it will be WAS for me, unless of course there is an equipment display with a "can't miss it" car or two in Philly. But I think that is unlikely if there is an NTD event in WAS. Besides I would also lik to take advantage of the usual 2x or 3x AGR thing to gather a few thousand AGR point and a thousand TQP too. Can't do so going to Philly.

I will do NYG on the other day of that weekend.


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 30, 2013)

It's the same for me. Maybe we'll have groups in both Philly and DC?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 30, 2013)

I am seriously leaning towards WAS and thinking about making reservations tonight. I went to PHL last year.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 30, 2013)

If there is some events in WAS, I'll do that. Then after a stay near BWI, go to NYG the following day. Hope for 3x points 2 days in a row!


----------



## Maxtheax (Jan 30, 2013)

I have no problem going to either GCT, WAS or PHL. I prefer PHL for its smaller crowds but WAS will hopefully have the AGR card holder line rules this year. GCT shows this on the schedule:

Grand Central will be anchored by a rare public display of historic train cars in the Terminal. One of the historic train cars returning to Grand Central Terminal will be “The Most Famous Train in the World”, The 20th Century Limited. Other historical trains include Pullman, NY Central and business cars of yesteryear. This free, family friendly weekend will be filled with many fun activities, performances, and a “railroadiana” artifacts and trade show, sure to appeal to transportation enthusiasts of all types.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 16, 2013)

The info has been posted .http://www.nationaltrainday.com/ Events will occur on the East Coast *only* at PHL and New York Grand Central Station on Saturday May 11th. . There is no NTD at WAS this year. PHL will have the same events and train exhibits as it did in 2011 and 2012. Grand Central seems different, much larger and more interesting. Since PHL has been the same for the last two years, my preference is for attending NTD at GCT. It will require a short subway trip from NYP but that only adds about 15 minutes to the trip.. Hope that the group meets there in 2013. What say you everyone?.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2013)

Since WAS isnt having anything for NTD along with some of the AU Gang meeting up in PHL the last 2 years for NTD( and the last Gathering was in PHL )I would think that GCT ,with it's 100th Anniversary Year Continuing, would be a Great Place to Meet up! 

(of course it will probably be a Zoo but WAS had that problem the year some of us met up there for NTD!)

New York Hotels are Expensive so perhaps Alan has enough Couch Space for all the Non-Locals to Crash @ his Place! :giggle:


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 16, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Since WAS isnt having anything for NTD along with some of the AU Gang meeting up in PHL the last 2 years for NTD( and the last Gathering was in PHL )I would think that GCT ,with it's 100th Anniversary Year Continuing, would be a Great Place to Meet up!  (of course it will probably be a Zoo but WAS had that problem the year some of us met up there for NTD!)
> 
> New York Hotels are Expensive so perhaps Alan has enough Couch Space for all the Non-Locals to Crash @ his Place! :giggle:


I agree Jim that GCT seems like the best place. If they allow AGR members to go to the front of the lines the waits shouldn't be too bad but I haven't read anything about this yet. As for lodging, NYC, like Chicago, has very high lodging rates, When I go to the major cities I bid for a room on Priceline.com. We are going to Chicago in June and are paying $125 a night at a very upscale 4* hotel on the Magnificent Mile North Michiagn Ave district. . If you desire a better hotel rate and don't mind giving up some amenities try bidding on a 2 or 3 star hotel. Try looking on the upper east or west side or downtown away from the touristy midtown area. There are subways all over the city that can take you right to GCT. Hotwire also has some good deals and since business is slow in Feb and Mar the hotels are very likelty to offer advance payment rates at a far lower prices to generate revenue..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2013)

:hi:Thanks! Good get in Chicago, I too use the Travel Sights since when you are Retired you have to watch the Pennies and the Dollars! I was Kidding Alan since he lives in Queens! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> I was Kidding Alan since he lives in Queens! :giggle:


Heard that Alan has a BIG fold out couch in his mansion, and Queens is only a short subway ride from NYG!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 16, 2013)

I only see 2012's info on the NTD website.

I read on their FB page a while back that they would be at WAS and not at GCT.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 16, 2013)

I did Chicago last year and WAS the year before. It will likely be crowded no matter

where we go. I'm leaning towards WAS.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 16, 2013)

I am assuming that NTD will be in WAS this year. NYG will not work for me without having to spend the night in very expensive New York City. If it is not in WAS, then I will go to Plan B (and change or cancel my reservations to WAS).


----------



## jis (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes there will be NTD festivities in WAS this year and that is where at least I will be. I will do GCT the following day.

What you see on the NTD web site is for 2012. This year is 2013!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 16, 2013)

In WAS do they normally have a Superliner coach & sleeper for NTD?


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 16, 2013)

jis said:


> Yes there will be NTD festivities in WAS this year and that is where at least I will be. I will do GCT the following day.
> What you see on the NTD web site is for 2012. This year is 2013!


The home page says 2013 but you are correct other pages say 2012. At this point I guess we don't know what locations will be used and what will be there. Are you certain that WAS will be used? It would be nice to know what will be there.


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 16, 2013)

I plan to be in NYC the whole weekend, arriving Fri evening and departing Monday morning. I have made reservations for accommodations. I haven't bought my Amtrak tickets and I probably should go ahead on.

I look forward to meeting new AU members as well as greeting those met at the TX mini-gathering last year. It was a lot of fun and I remember it well.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 16, 2013)

I am needing a New York fix. But not only for trains, I have other things in mind also.

But of course I want to get together with the group also.

One thing I might do is arrive NYC Friday afternoon, do GCT Saturday with a group if there is one. I probably would not go back to GCT the next day.

Another possibility is go to WAS or PHILLY on Saturday wherever the most people gol Then, after that is over on Saturday. go to NYC. I probably will not go to GCT since I will be doing other things.

Hope to hear how this stacks ups so I can make reservations.

I might be able to hit GCT Sunday but no until later in the afternoon.


----------



## benjibear (Feb 16, 2013)

The quick lines were not for just having AGR. You needed to have a Chase AGR credit card.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 16, 2013)

FYI, There will be a NTD celebration at the B&O museum in Baltimore this year. Information from the website.

*National Train Day at the B&O*
*Saturday, May 11*
*10:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.*
Celebrate National Train Day at the birthplace of American railroading! Visitor enjoy programming highlighting the B&O Railroad's contributions to railroading and guided tours of its one-of-a-kind collection, including equipment rarely open for public like the #908 Office Car, the MARC #1 observation car, and the cab of the diesel locomotive PM #11 SW-1 switcher. *Visitors who present an Amtrak ticket stub on this day will receive free admission.*


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 16, 2013)

If you're on Facebook, go to National Train Day's FB page and look in the Jan postings. One or more of the comments tell where the major locations will be. PHL & WAS are two of them & I'm pretty sure NYP & GCT are NOT listed.


----------



## jis (Feb 16, 2013)

GCT is a MNRR organized full weekend bash, not directly connected with NTD, but on the same weekend.


----------



## saxman (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone thinking about Chicago or LAX? I did Chicago and PHL previous years.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2013)

saxman said:


> Anyone thinking about Chicago or LAX? I did Chicago and PHL previous years.


I haven't been able to find much information about west coast events, but apparently there will be one in PDX. LAX would be fun too.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 16, 2013)

After looking at the NTD website I noticed that the events posted are for 2012's NTD. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 21, 2013)

The 2013 site is now up ... but still a lot of "more to come, check back later" statements.

Here are the BIG events:

Events Results

4 results







Los Angeles, CA
Union StationSaturday May 11th - 11:00 AM

More info 





Washington, DC
Union StationSaturday May 11th - 11:00 AM

More info 





Chicago, IL
Union StationSaturday May 11th - 11:00 AM

More info 





Philadelphia, PA
30th Street StationSaturday May 11th - 11:00 AM


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The 2013 site is now up ... but still a lot of "more to come, check back later" statements.
> 
> Here are the BIG events:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I plan to go to WAS and have my train reservations already.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

The rest of us will go to ORL then! :giggle:


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 21, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The rest of us will go to ORL then! :giggle:


Count me in! :lol: :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The rest of us will go to ORL then! :giggle:


I get no respect!!!  :wacko: I am not sure they are aware of NTD in ORL - I was in ORL on NTD two years ago - on my way to WAS (as you recall, Dave, I ran into you and Jim in WAS, the day after NTD). I wished the ticket agent a "Happy National Train Day" and he looked at me as if I was from Mars (but then again I get those kind of looks fairly often). h34r:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 21, 2013)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The rest of us will go to ORL then! :giggle:
> ...


Maybe he thought you were from KIN. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The rest of us will go to ORL then! :giggle:
> ...


And our feet and shoulders still hurt from when you ran into us! :giggle: Next time slow down! 

Maybe we should go to WPK then.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 21, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Aloha Penny

Were you tracking them before you ran into them? If so it was Premeditated tracking.  :lol:


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 22, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I am not sure they are aware of NTD in ORL...


I believe they've had National Train Day events every year down the line at TPA -- guess ORL is more of a Mickey Mouse operation.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 1, 2013)

I am thinking about going to WAS and have a question. Do people here thing there would be superliner equipment on display there? In the past, was this equipment there?

Last year I went to PHL to check out what a viewliner sleeper is like for a trip that me and the wife were planning. Now our ideas have changed, and maybe going farther out west which would be superliner and I wanted to get a feel what the roomettes are like.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 1, 2013)

There have been in the past, so you've got a pretty decent chance of seeing some.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 1, 2013)

Two years ago they had a couple of Auto Train pax cars as well, which are definately interesting to see, as they are nicer than standard Superliner equipment.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 3, 2013)

It is official. I am going to the events at GCT this year. I have had New York on the brain for some time now.

My reservations were just made. I will be at GCT Saturday May 11.

I hope to see anyone else who plans to go there.

Please get in touch with me if you will be there.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 3, 2013)

After reading through this thread it appears that members are making their plans without considering a central meeting place. I must admit that GCT sounds like a good train event that features original NYC 20th century and Pullman cars. PHL can be fun as its not as hectic there as WAS and GCT. WAS sounds like PHL but a bit larger and more crowded. However, if there is a planned meet up place for most in the group I'll try to make that location. If it were strictly my choice I would head over to GCT. I wasn't around when the 20th Century LTD ran and the fully restored lounge car that will be on exhibit should give a look on how elegant train travel was back then.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 7, 2013)

In the Northwest, this announcement on Facebook:



> Aorta - Association of Oregon Rail and Transit Advocates
> 
> National Train Day at Portland Union Station, Saturday, May 11. Free Public Event. Stay tuned for more information as details are confirmed. Put it on your calendar today!


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 13, 2013)

So whats the consensus of the East Coast regulars guys and gals? If its GCT, PHL, or WAS I can participate.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess everyone is waiting to see what equipment will be at WAS & PHL.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 13, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I guess everyone is waiting to see what equipment will be at WAS & PHL.


I w'ill be at GCT Saturday


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2013)

I will be in WAS on Saturday.


----------



## jis (Mar 13, 2013)

I will be at WAS on Saturday and GCT (or more properly NYG) on Sunday.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 14, 2013)

jis said:


> I will be at WAS on Saturday and GCT (or more properly NYG) on Sunday.


Same here.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 15, 2013)

For us west coast types, from Facebook: I will probably be in PDX. Anyone else?



> Aorta - Association of Oregon Rail and Transit Advocates
> 
> National Train Day! Saturday, May 11 at Portland Union Station (10 am - 4 pm). Free admission. Live Steam locomotive, Amtrak and other rail equipment on display. Stay tuned for a possible major announcement about something else that may appear at this exciting event!


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 15, 2013)

I've sent in an information request to the California State Railroad Museum about them hosting any NTD events, since none are listed on their museum calender. So far, no reply. Actually, getting information from them (I tried, but never heard a peep in return, volunteering with them multiple times; I'm a firefighter and a state employee already too!) is pretty slow and usually difficult. Since SAC as a station will undoubtedly be out of commission for hosting any activities with its current "construction-site" state, the museum is the best alternative I can think of in the SAC area.


----------



## City of Miami (Mar 15, 2013)

AlanB said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I will be at WAS on Saturday and GCT (or more properly NYG) on Sunday.
> ...


I could do that too. How and when are y'all gonna get from WAS to NYC?


----------



## jis (Mar 15, 2013)

I will be on the 4pm Acela out of WAS on Saturday. I will be getting off at MET where my car will be parked, and go home from there. On Sunday I will take NJT from Short Hills to NYP sometime in the morning and then subway from there to Grand Central.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 15, 2013)

4 PM Acela out of WAS to NYP, Subway or LIRR home. Subway to GCT on Sunday.


----------



## NE933 (Mar 15, 2013)

Why is the design theme of the advertising for NTD 2013 the same as last year, 2012, namely an eye inside a camera lens hovering above train tracks? This would be the first year Amtrak did this.


----------



## railbuck (Mar 16, 2013)

NE933 said:


> Why is the design theme of the advertising for NTD 2013 the same as last year, 2012, namely an eye inside a camera lens hovering above train tracks? This would be the first year Amtrak did this.


If it's the same as last year, wouldn't it be the second year they did this? :wacko:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...

...riding in the Superdome from Minneapolis Jct. to Duluth behind #261, then dining along the north shore of Lake Superior behind #2719.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like WAS is getting lots of interest on the East Coast so I'll start to check the train schedule from Metro park today. .


----------



## jis (Mar 16, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> It looks like WAS is getting lots of interest on the East Coast so I'll start to check the train schedule from Metro park today. .


I am on the 8:27am Acela out of Metropark to WAS and returning on the 4pm Acela as mentioned above.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 16, 2013)

jis said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like WAS is getting lots of interest on the East Coast so I'll start to check the train schedule from Metro park today. .
> ...


I'm on the same trains departing from NYP and returning there too.


----------



## City of Miami (Mar 16, 2013)

I will likely take the Crescent to WAS from CVS - on Sat the NER doesn't arrive until 1:30 pm. Then I could take another NER to NYP late afternoon - I could take the Acela, of course, for an extra $75. Then I'll take the Lynchburger back home on Monday.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 16, 2013)

jis said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like WAS is getting lots of interest on the East Coast so I'll start to check the train schedule from Metro park today. .
> ...


I will book the same trains tomorrow both ways to NTD WAS. As soon as I book, should you want to join me for some chat on the way down, I'll gladly provide more contact info The Acela saves about 30 minutes travel time each way over the regional train . Not great but I'll take the hour savings. Does anyone know if the ClubAcela lounge is open at WAS?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 16, 2013)

The lounge in DC is open.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 17, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> For us west coast types, from Facebook: I will probably be in PDX. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am arriving in PDX at 3:35p on the CL CS and catching the EB at 4:45p on the NTD, not sure if you will still be there. I am not sure if I will have time to even get into the station for anything more than checking in for the EB.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 17, 2013)

June said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > For us west coast types, from Facebook: I will probably be in PDX. Anyone else?
> ...


Think you meant the CS June  ! (unless Amtrak has started running the Cap thru to PDX from CHI!!! ^_^ )


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 17, 2013)

oops, yes I meant the CS. :blush:


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got ticketed to NTD for WAS NTD.

Train 2203 Acela Express Business Class

LV MET 8:27 AM

AR WAS 10:57 AM

Train 2220 Acela Express Business Class

LV WAS 4:00 PM

Anyone ticketed for the same train who wants to meet up and ride down just let me know.

No exhibits or train tours posted as yet for WAS but it should be nice. Does anyone know if an AGR cardholder line will be on the gate to tour the trains. It was really nice using it last year.


----------



## JMcQuigg (Mar 17, 2013)

We'll be hosting a National Train Day event at Tampa Union Station again this year, complete with Amtrak equipment.

If you are in the area, come join us! Better yet, take the train even if you are far away and come join us!

Details below.

Sincerely,

Jackson McQuigg

President

Friends of Tampa Union Station

*Join Us at Tampa Union Station for National Train Day!*







*10 AM-5 PM*

*Tampa Union Station, 601 No. Nebraska Avenue, Downtown Tampa*

*Free Admission*

Celebrating the 144th Anniversary of the driving of the Golden Spike marking the completion of the transcontinental railroad and the 15th Anniversary of Tampa Union Station's restoration!






Features this year include:

*Amtrak equipment on display!*

*Exhibits! *Operation Lifesaver, Florida Coalition of Rail Passengers, Amtrak, Atlantic Coast Line & Seaboard Air Line Railroads Historical Society, City of Tampa Office of Historic Preservation and Urban Design, Florida Railroad Museum, Tampa-Hillsborough County Public Library/Burgert Brothers Photograph Collection, Friends of Tampa Union Station, Tampa Bay History Center and more!

*Telegraph demonstrations!*

*Operating Model Railroads!* HO-, N- and G-scale trains from the H.B. Plant Railroad Historical Society, the Suncoast Model Railroad Club, the Greater Florida Lego Train Club, and others!

*Food Trucks, Live Music and More!*

*More information: www.tampaunionstation.com*


----------



## jis (Mar 30, 2013)

GCT festivities on the NTD weekend..... list of equipment to be displayed.

http://www.grandcentralterminal.com/centennial/event.cfm?eventid=2145406609

They will be there both on Saturday and Sunday, so our plan to do WAS on Saturday and GCT on Sunday is right on the money!


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 30, 2013)

About 6 1/2 weeks to go and no info on any events and exhibits for NTD on the East coast. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 30, 2013)

Display info is posted closer to NTD. Amtrak is most likely still figuring out what will be where.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 30, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Just checked again for WAS events and go this:





Acela150 said:


> *Currently, there are no events scheduled for this location. Check back weekly for event listing updates, or apply to host your own event now. *Display info is posted closer to NTD. Amtrak is most likely still figuring out what will be where.


I noticed that some of the exhibit trains that were in PHL last year will now be in NY GCT for the 100th anniversary event. I don't know exactly how much they will siphon off from WAS and PHL so maybe Amtrak is still scrambling to find trains to fill the exhibit platforms in those cities.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like I said Amtrak is still in the Equipment planning process for NTD. I personally think it's fare that GCT got first dibs.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 2, 2013)

> The fraudulent "National Train Day Association" website, which has appeared on the web in recent years is back for 2013.
> 
> 
> For your information, the *real* NTD site is: http://nationaltrainday.org
> ...


----------



## chakk (Apr 2, 2013)

What does the fraudulent site do? Try to get you to purchase tickets from their website for all of those FREE NTD events?


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...
> ...riding in the Superdome from Minneapolis Jct. to Duluth behind #261, then dining along the north shore of Lake Superior behind #2719.


Which superdome, I'm trying to plan a trip out to Minneapolis the ex ATSF fulldome is all that's left.


----------



## singwith (Apr 4, 2013)

FYI, Amtrak exhibit train will be displayed at Fullerton Railroad days on May 4th and 5th. (It's one week before the NTD)

http://www.scrpa.net/scrrdays.htm


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 4, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...
> ...


I'm in the Friends of the 261 Super Dome (ex Milwuakee Road #53)


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Ah the nicer one, I have my itinerary planned out, just need to find a hotel in Duluth.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 4, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> ...


I just got an email from Friends of the 261 today that the Radisson is closed, and will be until after the trip, due to a pipe bursting in their basement, which caused a flood.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Yeah saw that, prices in area hotels jumped 30 bucks as a result. Luckily I'm saving some money using air miles and guest rewards points to get to and from Minneapolis.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 4, 2013)

singwith said:


> FYI, Amtrak exhibit train will be displayed at Fullerton Railroad days on May 4th and 5th. (It's one week before the NTD) http://www.scrpa.net/scrrdays.htm


Aloha

I've Been to the Fullerton RR Days event. They do a fine job, Been Lucky to be there twice.


----------



## jmx53 (Apr 5, 2013)

NTD at PDX:

According to nationaltrainday.com: "A FREE Family Event at Portland Union Station featuring SP&S 700 Live Steam Locomotive including cab viewing. See an Historic North Coast Limited Lounge Car and a retired Union Pacific Caboose. Also, the first public "peek" at one of Oregon's NEW Amtrak Cascades Talgo train sets."

However, there is conflicting info from the SP&S 700 website:

01/24/2013 - The SP&S 700 will steam up and run to Union Station to join in Amtrak's National Train Day celebration on Saturday, May 12. We're very excited to attend and we hope you'll be there too!

02/02/2013 - Last month we had reported that the SP&S 700 would be attending Amtrak's National Train Day celebration in Portland. This announcement turned out to be premature as, due to some coordination and logistical issues involving Amtrak, it has not been fully confirmed that Portland will be included in the festivities. We apologize for any confusion our previous announcement may have caused and will keep you apprised of decisions as we become aware of them.

03/02/2013 - Unfortunately, Amtrak will not be holding a National Train Day celebration in Portland this year."

Even if there is not an event at PDX Union Station, visiting SP&S 700 at the ORHF enginehouse is always an option! SP4449 should be there also but according to it's website, it's undergoing a rebuild and 15 year inspection right now.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 5, 2013)

jmx53 said:


> Even if there is not an event at PDX Union Station, visiting SP&S 700 at the ORHF enginehouse is always an option! SP4449 should be there also but according to it's website, it's undergoing a rebuild and 15 year inspection right now.


The 4449 is undergoing a rebuild and is currently in pieces. The rebuild should take 1 or 2 years to complete.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder what the 'Pyramids on the Nile' are doing in the header of the recent Amtrak email about NTD activities.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 5, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> jmx53 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is not an event at PDX Union Station, visiting SP&S 700 at the ORHF enginehouse is always an option! SP4449 should be there also but according to it's website, it's undergoing a rebuild and 15 year inspection right now.
> ...


I hope that Steamtown isn't performing the rebuild. If they are, lets hope it doesn't turn into the K4 project.


----------



## singwith (Apr 5, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> singwith said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, Amtrak exhibit train will be displayed at Fullerton Railroad days on May 4th and 5th. (It's one week before the NTD) http://www.scrpa.net/scrrdays.htm
> ...


I have been their RR days in 2008. It was really nice.

also Santa Fe steam locomotive 3751 will be displayed at National Train Day 2013 at Los Angeles Union Station according to the 3751's FB page.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 7, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Yikes.. I almost booked this place at first, but end up booking at the Best Western Downtown.


----------



## jimhudson (Apr 7, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> jmx53 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is not an event at PDX Union Station, visiting SP&S 700 at the ORHF enginehouse is always an option! SP4449 should be there also but according to it's website, it's undergoing a rebuild and 15 year inspection right now.
> ...


That's what the Austin Steam Train Association said about their Old SP Steamer that pulls the Hill Country Flyer when it went in for Rebuilding/Rehab 5 YEARS and Several Millions of Dollars Ago!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 7, 2013)

TraneMan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> ...


I ended up booking The Suites Inn, Best Western wouldn't let me stay just one night. Even after calling them and explaining they insisted that I would have to stay two nights.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 7, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Really?

I called and had it booked with no issues. Told them I was part of the 261 and got a discount.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 7, 2013)

TraneMan said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


 Yep they insisted, so I went somewhere else. They didn't really tell me why either.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 7, 2013)

All Aboard Washington · on Facebook


> Info that we have is that the new Oregon owned Talgos will be on the move to the NW. ODOT1 is supposed to leave the AAR testing center near Pueblo, CO on April 8 (tomorrow!) and arrive in Seattle about April 11. ODOT2 is supposed to leave Milwaukee about April 15. Testing will then be done in the NW corridor and the equipment will go into service this summer. _*ODOT2 is planned to be on display at National Train Day festivities in Portland on May 11.*_


----------



## jmx53 (Apr 7, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > jmx53 said:
> ...


I think ORHF and Friends of 4449 have their own volunteers that have a wealth of experience and have done the last inspection/rebuild and other maintenance projects. Some work was done at the Portland & Western shop in Albany, OR a few years ago, but I think it was still done by the volunteers...they were just using some of the facilities at that shop.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 7, 2013)

jmx53 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> ...


They most certainly do, plus Doyle's in charge nothing to worry about.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 8, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...
> ...riding in the Superdome from Minneapolis Jct. to Duluth behind #261, then dining along the north shore of Lake Superior behind #2719.





NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...
> ...


Who else going on 261? Have our own mini AU gathering!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 8, 2013)

TraneMan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I'm going to miss NTD in WAS this year, as I'll be roughing it in the wilds of Minnesota...
> ...


Which car will you be riding in? I'll be in the ATSF fulldome,


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 8, 2013)

Nuthin' going on in New York - either at NYP or GCT?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 8, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> Nuthin' going on in New York - either at NYP or GCT?


Where have you been?  GCT is having it's own thing on the same weekend. Several members here are going to do both Amtrak's (WAS or PHL) on Saturday and GCT on Sunday. Someone posted in another thread what was going to be at GCT.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 8, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


I just opened a letter from the Friends of the 261 I got on Saturday telling me I'll be in the ex-Great Northern great dome 'Prairie View' - # 1394. I had assumed I'd be in the Superdome, as I was one of the first to book, and the Superdome was the only dome listed at the time. Honestly, I felt a bit unsure about this news when I read the letter - until I looked up 1394. Owned by Iowa Pacific's San Luis & Rio Grande RR the car's exterior was recently repainted back to her original Great Northern colors and looks pretty darn nice and very well maintained. I wish I could have found some interior views, but I guess I'll find out more in May, unless anyone has more information they'd like to share... 

An AU mini gathering sounds great, TraneMan!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 8, 2013)

This was posted on youtube a couple days ago. It shows the eastbound CZ with two full domes. One in IC paint (I believe this one was tacked on the city of new orleans as part of the Pullman Rail Journeys consist) and the other being Prairie View. Perhaps they were misinformed of the heritage of the full dome they were getting, with it actually be a GN dome and not an ATSF one.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 8, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


I'm in coach.. I was going to do the dome, but figured I'd save the money up when they do the fall color run this fall, and do the dome then.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 8, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


I was looking the groups page, sounds like there will be 4 domes. The 53, an ex ATSF dome, the ex-GN and an unknown.


----------



## Agent (Apr 8, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> This was posted on youtube a couple days ago. It shows the eastbound CZ with two full domes. One in IC paint (I believe this one was tacked on the city of new orleans as part of the Pullman Rail Journeys consist) and the other being Prairie View. Perhaps they were misinformed of the heritage of the full dome they were getting, with it actually be a GN dome and not an ATSF one.


That video seems strangely familiar...

Both of those domes were en route to New York to I believe the Saratoga and North Creek, which is also owned by Iowa Pacific. I've been told the IC painted dome is ex-Santa Fe. They were placed on the _Lake Shore Limited_ the next day:


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm according the 261 facebook page the GN dome will be used on the excursion.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 12, 2013)

Strange as it may be, here we are less than 1 month away and no schedule of events or train tours have been posted. Many of us East coast AU members are ticketed to go to Washington DC for NTD but no info so far. It certainly would be nice if Amtrak told us what will be on exhibit in WAS. We read that numerous private and historic rail cars are heading to NY GCT that weekend but that's about it?

It will be nice meeting everyone at NTD again at WAS, but nicer if we can meet up and tour some trains other than Amtrak rolling stock. What say you?


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 12, 2013)

Amtrak posts the equipment displays about 2-3 weeks before NTD. Don't fret.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 26, 2013)

Via Facebook: National Train Day events at St. Paul Union Depot.



> National Train Day is Saturday, May 11, 2013
> 
> 
> Events will run from 11 a.m. - 4 p.m. at Union Depot and are FREE to the public which include:
> ...


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 26, 2013)

So, if I had a choice, should I go to NYP and swing over to GCT or go to WAS?


----------



## NE933 (Apr 26, 2013)

Why is the logo and color scheme for this year's NTD the same as last?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> So, if I had a choice, should I go to NYP and swing over to GCT or go to WAS?


Why not do both? :blush:

NTD is run by Amtrak, and is only on Saturday. The events at WAS are only on Saturday. The events at GCT are run by Metro North, are not part of NTD - and go both Saturday and Sunday! :excl:


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh well. My plans have changed due to a family commitment. So I will have to bail from the NTD festivities this year. I am off to Florida for that weekend.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 26, 2013)

jis said:


> Oh well. My plans have changed due to a family commitment. So I will have to bail from the NTD festivities this year. I am off to Florida for that weekend.


I am sorry to hear that you will not be attending NTD. Are you flying to Florida or taking a Silver? If you are taking a Silver, I will wave to the southbound train when I am on the northbound.


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2013)

Flying down Friday evening, flying back Monday early morning. Spending the entire two weekend days there and managing to do that without losing any work hours. Just a very early start on Monday. And both flights are on international 757, so hoping to get upgraded so that I can sleep in lie flat bed on the way back.  The choice was between a kid's birthday celebration and NTD, and the kid won out.

I am doing my NTD points run on teh previous Saturday instead.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 26, 2013)

NTD is two weeks out. For those going to WAS I would like to call on our long time members AlanB , PennyK, The Traveler, and of course Anthony R to decide on a meeting spot in Union Station. My train arrives at 11 AM so I hope that there is enough time to meet up, chat and say hello to all again. May I suggest that we take a count on who is going to be there and when they will arrive?


----------



## pennyk (Apr 26, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> NTD is two weeks out. For those going to WAS I would like to call on our long time members AlanB , PennyK, The Traveler, and of course Anthony R to decide on a meeting spot in Union Station. My train arrives at 11 AM so I hope that there is enough time to meet up, chat and say hello to all again. May I suggest that we take a count on who is going to be there and when they will arrive?


I will be arriving on the Silver Meteor, which, if on time, will arrive around 7:30am. I will be storing my luggage in the Club Acela and likely will be in that area, unless I do a points run. My suggestion is for the group to meet outside the Club Acela. Alan and Anthony may have a better suggestion. I do not believe the_traveler will be attending, but I may be wrong, which I am often.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2013)

You may be wrong or you may be right! (I learned that answer by being a former Government worker!) I'm still working on my plans. It would mean coming out of my hiding place. So I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2013)

You mean Penny may have made a RIGHT TURN in saying she might be wrong!?! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2013)

In Government speak - yes and no!


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 26, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> In Government speak - yes and no!


As a 37 year Amtrak employee (now retired) that is a definite maybe!


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2013)

In 2011 we met in the hall across from Amtrak Customer Service IIRC. It was a good place. Several members will most likely be on 131 and 2203. I unfortunately will be at PHL this year, instead of traveling to WAS. Money issues suck.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't need no stinking money to ride Amtrak! :giggle: (I just need a way to get to the station  )


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 27, 2013)

If I really wanted to I would use points. But for a two hour ride on a Regional it's not worth it. I'd rather waste NEC points on a longer ride.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 27, 2013)

If I come up on the Lynchburger which will arrive WAS around 1:40 pm will I be able to meet up with anyone or will I just be lost in the crowd? I have pretty definitely scuttled my planned extension to NYP.....it was too expensive with 2 nights in a hotel etc.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 27, 2013)

City of Miami said:


> If I come up on the Lynchburger which will arrive WAS around 1:40 pm will I be able to meet up with anyone or will I just be lost in the crowd? I have pretty definitely scuttled my planned extension to NYP.....it was too expensive with 2 nights in a hotel etc.


My guess is that you might have a few minutes to say Hi to some, but the odds are good that most would have already gone through the exhibits or worst case are finishing up around that time. After a quick Hi, you'd have to head to the exhibits if you want to see them.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2013)

From Oregon Rail Heritage Foundation:



> Saturday, May 11th, 10am to 4pm, National Train Day. Visit the SP&S 700 at Portland's Union Station on National Train Day. She will be bringing the Traveler's Rest passenger car and the UP 25198 Caboose. Joining the 700 will be BNSF and UP locomotives and Oregon's newest Talgo train set. The 700 will be steaming up during public hours on May 9th and 10th. Estimated departure is 4pm on the 10th subject to UP's scheduling. NO VISITORS WILL BE ADMITTED TO THE ENGINEHOUSE OUTSIDE OF PUBLIC HOURS!


In other news, they are doing the restorations in view of the public and report removing tubes from the boiler had visitors "spellbound for hours."


----------



## pennyk (May 2, 2013)

It looks like there will be Acela Excursion rides from WAS on NTD:

Washington, D.C. Acela Express® Excursion Train

Amtrak is excited to announce the Acela Express Excursion Train at Washington Union Station on National Train Day, May 11, 2013. Experience travel aboard Amtrak’s premiere service for an exciting 35 minute round trip ride! Tickets will be available onsite (Gate G) at 10:30am. Rides are scheduled to depart at 11:35am, 1pm, 2:30pm and 3:45pm. Tickets cost $5 per person; children 12 and under ride free, with accompanying adults. Adult ID required at time of purchase.

*Some restrictions may apply; routes and schedules are subject to change.

We will have more detailed information soon, so make sure to check back often!


----------



## jis (May 2, 2013)

Do you get AGR point?


----------



## pennyk (May 2, 2013)

jis said:


> Do you get AGR point?


I am sure there will be city pair bonus Acela points, plus Spring promotion double points - maybe around 3,000 points.


----------



## the_traveler (May 2, 2013)

pennyk said:


> It looks like there will be Acela Excursion rides from WAS on NTD


Does it stop in KIN? :giggle: That's all I care about!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like there will be Acela Excursion rides from WAS on NTD
> ...


Is KIN 17-1/2 mins from WAS, even by Acela?


----------



## dlagrua (May 3, 2013)

As for the Acela excursion at WAS NTD, I am arriving on the Acela at 11Am from NJ ( a 2:20 trip). Speaking from a strictly personal perspective that's not a real exciting activity for a regular train traveler on the NEC. .


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> As for the Acela excursion at WAS NTD, I am arriving on the Acela at 11Am from NJ ( a 2:20 trip). Speaking from a strictly personal perspective that's not a real exciting activity for a regular train traveler on the NEC. .


Not everybody on the NEC can afford the Acela, so it would be special to many people.


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Acela excursion at WAS NTD, I am arriving on the Acela at 11Am from NJ ( a 2:20 trip). Speaking from a strictly personal perspective that's not a real exciting activity for a regular train traveler on the NEC. .
> ...


And even if they could afford it, if you live in KIN you can see it go thru at 150 MPH every 2 hours or so each way, but 99.999999999% of the time it doesn't stop. And if you live in WLY, there is a 100% chance it will not stop - there is no high level platform there. So you must either drive an hour east to PVD or well over an hour west to NHV to board AE!


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2013)

Given the 35 minute trip promised, I'm going to wager that they're going to run out to BOWIE and back. I don't think that there's enough time to make it to GROVE, and the trip to CARROLL would only take about 20 minutes.

If I make it down, I think that it'll be a cool chance to take the boy on the Acela.


----------



## TraneMan (May 3, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Sounds like we won't be on the same car, how should we meet up? (should we start something over on another page or pvt msg?)


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (May 3, 2013)

TraneMan said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


The Davy Crockett said he will be in the Prairie View dome (same as me) but I've not heard from him. He will also be on the dinner train I believe, I decided not to because of cost. I was planning on checking out the museum in Duluth assuming we get in at 3:00 and I have enough time to check in at my hotel and what not.


----------



## TraneMan (May 3, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> ...


I'll be on the dinner train myself. Also the Photo shoot.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (May 3, 2013)

TraneMan said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


Oh, well I'll probably be wearing my Coast Starlight cap if ya see me.


----------



## TraneMan (May 3, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> ...


I'll have my Amtrak polo shirt, and we could meet up in the baggage/snack car.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 3, 2013)

Well, that's just fine and dandy for all you "big city" type people. But let's hear from the small town train fans. I'll start. We are taking the Capitol Corridor to Suisun for their celebration. Here is the local news blurb..

."Suisun City’s celebration will include an interactive model train from the Western Railway Museum, a kids’ depot with activities geared toward children, a photo exhibit of Suisun City’s rail heritage, a performance by the Crystal Middle School Marching Band, live music by R&B group Suspects of Soul, a Chapkis Dance performance and booths staffed by local businesses and community groups."

Also included inthe day's entertainment is a "shimmy mob", a type of flash mob performed by belly dancers!

So we've got kid's activities, a middle school marching band, and belly dancers. Let's see you beat that! And did I mention they will be selling $1.49 hot dogs? (Not the belly dancers. Another group).

I know this is going to tempt a lot of you from New York, D.C., Philadelphia, Chicago, and Los Angeles. Let me know where we can meet.


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2013)

Good news! I got a whopping check. See you in DC. Gotta wait till Monday to book.


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Well, that's just fine and dandy for all you "big city" type people. But let's hear from the small town train fans. I'll start. We are taking the Capitol Corridor to Suisun for their celebration. Here is the local news blurb..
> ."Suisun City’s celebration will include an interactive model train from the Western Railway Museum, a kids’ depot with activities geared toward children, a photo exhibit of Suisun City’s rail heritage, a performance by the Crystal Middle School Marching Band, live music by R&B group Suspects of Soul, a Chapkis Dance performance and booths staffed by local businesses and community groups."
> 
> Also included inthe day's entertainment is a "shimmy mob", a type of flash mob performed by belly dancers!
> ...


I'm with you, Trainman's Daughter. After two years at Los Angeles, a madhouse on NTD, I said never again. San Luis Obispo County has activities at depots in three cities. The highlight for me will probably be tours of the old freighthouse that'll be the new railroad model club house.


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 4, 2013)

Still planning to be in Philadelphia on Saturday May 11 around 10:30. Anyone else going to PHL for NTD? Sorry I can't make it to WAS, but the trip back and forth to Harrisburg would take too much time and not get me there in time to meet the group for very long. Will have a couple of friends along as well.

Haven't heard much about activities at PHL but hoping there will be some interesting private varnish and some other interesting things to do for the day.

Wish I had more time to run up to NYP -(Grand Central Terminal) but again the schedule did not work out. Happy NTD everyone!


----------



## MattW (May 4, 2013)

Barring any major disasters between now and then, I should be at Grand Central either Saturday or Sunday, leaning toward Sunday. Yes, I know it's not technically NTD, but it's close enough.


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> Still planning to be in Philadelphia on Saturday May 11 around 10:30. Anyone else going to PHL for NTD? Sorry I can't make it to WAS, but the trip back and forth to Harrisburg would take too much time and not get me there in time to meet the group for very long. Will have a couple of friends along as well.Haven't heard much about activities at PHL but hoping there will be some interesting private varnish and some other interesting things to do for the day.
> 
> Wish I had more time to run up to NYP -(Grand Central Terminal) but again the schedule did not work out. Happy NTD everyone!


Bill, I haven't heard anything about what's going to be going on at PHL. I was originally going to be at PHL for NTD but as mentioned on the last page I'm able to goto WAS.


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 4, 2013)

I am going to and from WAS trains 131/192. In the past, due to the crowds there was a reservation system to see the train equipment. I don't see one this year. Maybe the expected crowds are not as much since this is the sixth event.


----------



## singwith (May 4, 2013)

I'm going to Los Angeles Union Station just like I did last year.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 5, 2013)

Bill, I may go to PHL. The weather prediction for Sat is rain, so I hope to do my outdoor activity on Fri with my daughters & grandson. It's a three day event so we want to go when the weather is best.


----------



## Misty. (May 5, 2013)

Just to confirm (sorry, I can't dig through the thread, I have work in a few minutes)... What sort of count would CHI be looking at, from our numbers? I currently have reservations made, but with a recent cancellation... I'm starting to thing I ought to cancel myself and just go help my mom with the letter carriers' food drive that day. Once the refunds posted, it would also help me with my Chicago trip that starts the next Wednesday... so yeah, heh.


----------



## The Whistler (May 5, 2013)

I don't know what the deal is at WAS. But if no activities are posted (except for the Acela train ride) and few AU members are attending, I may just divert to NY GCT where all the action seems to be. Could we have a head count for WAS by tomorrow?


----------



## pennyk (May 5, 2013)

After sifting through posts in this thread, the following is a tentative list of AU members who plan (or at one time planned) to celebrate NTD in WAS:

Acela150

AlanB

Anthony (unsure of schedule however)

City of Miami?

Dlagrua

Grounded Flyboy

Hessjm

Jacorbett70

KayBee

pennyk (and possibly her sister)

Shanghai

VentureForth?

Either I or moderators can edit this list if you would like your name deleted or added.


----------



## Ryan (May 5, 2013)

I'm still in the "definite maybe" category. Mother's day plans haven't finalized, I need to talk to Mom and see what works best for her.

As much as I'd love to get to GCT, that's looking less likely.


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2013)

Penny IIRC reading through the Travel Forums Grounded Flyboy will be at WAS for NTD.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 5, 2013)

Aren't both Joe's going to WAS (Keep your food close at hand. These guys will eat anything :giggle: )


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Aren't both Joe's going to WAS (Keep your food close at hand. These guys will eat anything :giggle: )


Well at least their not going to PHL... I think we'd run out of CheeseSteaks!!


----------



## hessjm (May 5, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Aren't both Joe's going to WAS (Keep your food close at hand. These guys will eat anything :giggle: )


Guilty as Charged! Look out WAS here we come!!


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2013)

Good news for us AU'ers heading to DC. Norfolk Southern's Veteran's SD60E will be on display. This is per Norfolk Southern Heritage Unit Locators Facebook Page.


----------



## CHamilton (May 7, 2013)

> Amtrak will be running special Acela Express excursions from Washington Union Station for National Train Day 2013. Experience travel aboard Amtrak’s premiere service for an exciting 35 minute round trip ride (to Bowie, MD and back)! Tickets will be available onsite (at NARP's kiosk next to Gate G) at 10:30am on Saturday, May 11th. Rides are scheduled to depart at 11:35am, 1pm, 2:30pm and 3:45pm. Tickets cost $5 per person; children 12 and under ride free. http://nationaltrainday.com/s/#!/events/union-station-wa


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> > Amtrak will be running special Acela Express excursions from Washington Union Station for National Train Day 2013. Experience travel aboard Amtrak’s premiere service for an exciting 35 minute round trip ride (to Bowie, MD and back)! Tickets will be available onsite (at NARP's kiosk next to Gate G) at 10:30am on Saturday, May 11th. Rides are scheduled to depart at 11:35am, 1pm, 2:30pm and 3:45pm. Tickets cost $5 per person; children 12 and under ride free. http://nationaltrainday.com/s/#!/events/union-station-wa






pennyk said:


> It looks like there will be Acela Excursion rides from WAS on NTD:
> 
> Washington, D.C. Acela Express® Excursion Train
> 
> ...





Ryan said:


> Given the 35 minute trip promised, I'm going to wager that they're going to run out to BOWIE and back. I don't think that there's enough time to make it to GROVE, and the trip to CARROLL would only take about 20 minutes.
> If I make it down, I think that it'll be a cool chance to take the boy on the Acela.


I WAZ RITE!!!


----------



## benjibear (May 8, 2013)

Train equipment displays have finally been listed:

http://nationaltrainday.com/s/#!/trainequipment


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, may need to go to Philly. 8400 is going to be there.


----------



## Acela150 (May 8, 2013)

Where is all this Extra Equipment coming from??


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (May 8, 2013)

Any else here going on the Milwaukee Road 261 excursion to Duluth?

So far we have.

NorthCoastHiawatha

The Davy Crockett

TraneMan


----------



## thully (May 8, 2013)

Planning to be at LA Union Station for NTD - last year I did Chicago since I was still living in Michigan then (I'm now in San Diego). Will check out the equipment/displays, and then perhaps do some Metrolink/Metro runs I haven't done before. Anyone meeting up there? Will either take a late train back to SAN or stay overnight (the latter if Game 7 of the Red Wings-Ducks series is necessary.


----------



## Misty. (May 8, 2013)

While it's not one of the major events, I'm actually mostly (what, I saw the equipment list for Chicago, and I haven't knowingly seen/walked through a transdorm before) glad I'm gonna be doing KWD over CHI... I'll get some pictures to share on my flickr


----------



## Acela150 (May 8, 2013)

Looks like the weather is going to be in the favor of Scrooge Saturday in the NEC. Rain.


----------



## pennyk (May 9, 2013)

pennyk said:


> After sifting through posts in this thread, the following is a tentative list of AU members who plan (or at one time planned) to celebrate NTD in WAS:
> Acela150
> 
> AlanB
> ...


According to weather.com: Saturday high 77, 60% chance of rain.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2013)

pennyk said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > After sifting through posts in this thread, the following is a tentative list of AU members who plan (or at one time planned) to celebrate NTD in WAS:
> ...


Who's going outside? Or will the trains be outside?


----------



## TraneMan (May 9, 2013)

261 has posted that they have a few seats that has opened up.



NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> Any else here going on the Milwaukee Road 261 excursion to Duluth?
> So far we have.
> 
> NorthCoastHiawatha
> ...


----------



## NW cannonball (May 9, 2013)

Even Saint Paul, Minnesota - a backwater but not a hicktown -- offers this http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_23195644/st-paul-union-depot-celebrate-national-train-day


----------



## dart330 (May 9, 2013)

When they list a locomotive as being on display, such as FTW & MEM, does that mean people will be allowed inside?


----------



## Ispolkom (May 9, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> Any else here going on the Milwaukee Road 261 excursion to Duluth?
> So far we have.
> 
> NorthCoastHiawatha
> ...


Mrs. Ispolkom and I would love to go, we're lifetime Friends of the 261, but there's no way I can ever plan anything in May, because of work.


----------



## Acela150 (May 9, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


IIRC some of the displays are somewhat unprotected by shelters. That was 2011 though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


I wasn't thinking about where the SL's would be. But, yeah, I think those tracks are more likely to be effected by the weather.

Was hoping to surprise everyone and show up in WAS...if I got offered the job I just interviewed for by Friday evening, but I was told that they won't be making a decision until next week.


----------



## roadman3313 (May 9, 2013)

Any word on what equipment might be on display on the west coast? Sac and Lax in particular... Not traveling far from home this year so just wondering...


----------



## CHamilton (May 9, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> Any word on what equipment might be on display on the west coast? Sac and Lax in particular... Not traveling far from home this year so just wondering...


May be a bit too far for you, but here's the press release from Oregon.



> SAVE THE DATE:
> 
> SATURDAY, MAY 11, 2013, 10 TO 4 PORTLAND UNION STATION, 800 NW 6th AVE.
> NEW TALGO TRAIN AND HISTORIC STEAM ENGINE TO BE DISPLAYED ALONG WITH LOTS OF FAMILY FUN
> ...


----------



## Agent (May 9, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> Any word on what equipment might be on display on the west coast? Sac and Lax in particular... Not traveling far from home this year so just wondering...


Yesterday, I saw Amtrak's business cars _Pacific Cape_ and _Beech Grove_ heading to Sacramento on the _California Zephyr_.

Here's a list of equipment displays from the National Train Day website, including Sacramento and Los Angeles.


----------



## Acela150 (May 9, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Good Luck Betty! I'm pulling for you with the job!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Steve (didn't use the quote because I'm on my iPod).


----------



## pennyk (May 9, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Thanks Steve (didn't use the quote because I'm on my iPod).


Good Luck Betty.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 9, 2013)

pennyk said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Steve (didn't use the quote because I'm on my iPod).
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## roadman3313 (May 9, 2013)

Agent said:


> roadman3313 said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on what equipment might be on display on the west coast? Sac and Lax in particular... Not traveling far from home this year so just wondering...
> ...


Thanks for the link! It was just leading me to the main page on my phone so I didn't see the information until now. Wonder if Amtrak Business Cars would come with the CEO... haha... I figured those would remain in the east along with talks of the "Great" Northeast Corridor... glad some cars made it over to Northern California 

And yes... Portland is slightly too far for the weekend... in the middle of moving... hopefully next year though I'll be able to travel


----------



## Acela150 (May 10, 2013)

Do we have a Meeting Spot for those of us meeting in DC.

I will wear my Gathering Name Tag. I'll post what I'm wearing when I'm on the train or at PHL.


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Do we have a Meeting Spot for those of us meeting in DC.
> I will wear my Gathering Name Tag. I'll post what I'm wearing when I'm on the train or at PHL.


I do not think we have decided on a meeting time or place. If 98 is on time, I will be arriving very early and will be hanging out in the Club Acela. If it is nice outside, I will go for an early walk. I will be wearing a black train t-shirt and most likely my hair will be in a pony tail. I am fairly short, so I am difficult to see in a crowd. If Alan does not chime in with a location and time, if I am not inside the CA, I will be just outside the CA around 11am.


----------



## dlagrua (May 10, 2013)

I arrive in WAS on the 10:52 AM Acela. What would make sense for a meeting place is most likely a place in the great hall in front of the station. In front of CA is also fine. Being an ordinary looking older male, (5'11" Br hair, Medium build), I will send my cell phone number to a few in the group. Hope to hook up, see what is there and say hello to all. I will check back here again tonight to see if a meeting place has been decided upon.


----------



## Shanghai (May 10, 2013)

pennyk said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have a Meeting Spot for those of us meeting in DC.
> ...


Penny, if you are wearing a black t-shirt, will you be wearing your black, see-thru lulu yoga pants??


----------



## AlanB (May 10, 2013)

pennyk said:


> If Alan does not chime in with a location and time, if I am not inside the CA, I will be just outside the CA around 11am.


This is probably as good a place as any other place, especially with things & events being less planned this year. Read no advance tickets or perks for AGR CC holders, etc. My mom & I are overnighting in DC, heading down there today.

So without having much of an idea about when others might be arriving, let's say that at least initially the group will meet behind the Amtrak information counter (which should not be confused with the Amtrak ticket counters) and sort of in front of the Club Acela, without blocking the doors. At least for now, we'll set the meeting time from 10:30 AM to 11 AM.

If I hear from enough people that they'll be getting there later than 11, then maybe we'll reconsider that time. Then we'll head off to do whatever there is to do. I'm not going to plan any formal lunch this year, after the disaster from 2 years ago.

Anyone who is coming in much later, or hasn't met others from the group, and would like a contact number please feel free to PM me your info and I'll send you mine by return. Many of the regular attendees to the Gatherings and past NTD's probably already have my info anyhow. I'll also be wearing my name tag from the Gathering and my Amtrak 40th Anniversary ball cap.


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


I will either be wearing gray shorts or Old Navy black yoga pants. (BTW, my lulus are the old style and are not see-thru). I will be wearing my eyeglasses and my weird five finger shoes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 10, 2013)

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


So anyone looking for you should keep their eyes to the ground and look for those weird feet shoes.


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


Funny you should mention keeping eyes on ground.... I used the women's room in the Orlando station before boarding 98 and the woman in the stall next to me asked me how I like my shoes. I thought it was an odd conversation with someone who I could not see, other than her feet. I have been known to be able to talk in almost any situation, and I guess I proved it this afternoon, but I admit it was strange. Just in case you are interested, I just had an excellent brownie for dessert. Yum.  .... and everyone at my lunch table was talkative. I learned from my 3 seat mates that all if them thought you needed a Chase AGR card in order to sign up for Amtrak Guest Rewards.


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2013)

"Five Finger Shoes"? You are strange indeed! Most people have toes on their feet, not fingers! :giggle:


----------



## afigg (May 10, 2013)

I don't know if the WMATA DC Metro weekend track work notice has been posted in this thread, but figure those planning to go to WAS may want to be aware of the Metro service disruptions this weekend from 10 PM May 10 to closing on Sunday May 12.

The service disruption on the Red Line are not as bad as they look at first glance (every 28 minutes!) because "Additional trains will operate between Grosvenor and NoMa-Gallaudet, providing service about every 10 minutes" providing good coverage for trips within the city core. Trips from Glenmont, Silver Spring or Rockville will be slow with the limited single track service.

The Orange Line stations from East Falls Church to Vienna will be closed with bus service provided. Which is not too bad as all 4 stations are off of I-66 and Ballston not far off of an exit from I-66 so bus substitutions should not be that much of hit time wise, if someone was planning to park at Vienna.

Blue and Yellow line service frequencies will be poor because of the single tracking between Braddock Road and Pentagon City. Yes, when WMATA does weekend track work, they mess up 4 out of 5 lines.

The silver lining (ahem) is that by National Train Day 2014, Phase 1 of the DC Metro Silver Line should be running to Wiehle Avenue in Reston and the 2 mile H Street streetcar starter line should be running from the north side of the Union Station parking garage. Will provide some new local transit runs for out of town visitors to experience.


----------



## greg1956a (May 10, 2013)

is anybody going from Philadelphia I Will be there with my wife


----------



## The Chief (May 10, 2013)

dart330 said:


> When they list a locomotive as being on display, such as FTW & MEM, does that mean people will be allowed inside?


*Nathan*,

In years past at Fort Worth, on NTD, sometimes sightseers have been allowed into the loco cab to look around.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrFSS (May 10, 2013)

Everyone take lots of pictures for those of us who can't attend.


----------



## crescent2 (May 10, 2013)

Yes, please!

I guess I'll go to the nearest grade crossing and wave at a NS freight as it goes by. *sigh*

Happy NTD!!!


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to join you guys tomorrow - it works out better to see my Mom that day, and since it's Mother's day, she wins. 

In other news, look who started walking today:



In other other news, yes, that's a cast on her arm - she stopped putting weight on it when she was crawling about a week ago, the doctor finally gave her an x-ray this morning and sure enough, it's broke.


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2013)

We will miss you Ryan, but, I agree Moms trump trains. Thanks for posting the video. Your daughter is too cute.


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2013)

pennyk said:


> After sifting through posts in this thread, the following is a tentative list of AU members who plan (or at one time planned) to celebrate NTD in WAS:
> Acela150
> 
> AlanB
> ...


Edited to delete Ryan.


----------



## Acela150 (May 10, 2013)

See everyone in the morning! I'm off to bed as I gotta get up at 5AM.


----------



## oldtimer (May 10, 2013)

I'll be in beautiful downtown Belle Plaine Iowa, at the depot with my nephew!

I would like to see some pictures also.

PS Good Luck Betty!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 10, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I'll be in beautiful downtown Belle Plaine Iowa, at the depot with my nephew!
> I would like to see some pictures also.
> 
> PS Good Luck Betty!


Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2013)

:wub: Lucky ya'll! She's a Sweetheart! I'm fortunate enough to still have my Mom too, as well as My Darling Daughter and My Precious 11 year old Granddaughter!!


----------



## GG-1 (May 10, 2013)

Aloha

I will be observing NTD on the Nevada Southern RR. 4 trips between 10 and 4.Enjoy wherever you are.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 10, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I'll be in beautiful downtown Belle Plaine Iowa, at the depot with my nephew!
> I would like to see some pictures also.
> 
> PS Good Luck Betty!


Not everyone is going to the big-time venues like WAS, CHI, NYP, Etc. Some of us are lucky enough to be able to attend small town events. I think that's where the heart of railroading is. I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of Belle Plaine, Iowa. It sounds lovely. I'll take pictures of Suisun, CA, but I don't have a Flickr account. I'll just post them to my FB page. Have a wonderful day, Oldtimer and everyone else!


----------



## Acela150 (May 11, 2013)

Have a great National Foamers Train Day!


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 11, 2013)

For those not on Facebook, a look at Philadelphia three hours before opening. It looks like the display trains will be a big ol' line with no express or reserved option.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacorbett70/8728759012/


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2013)

Things are being set up in WAS. As of 10 minutes ago, I did not see any lines.


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 11, 2013)

Now on my way to WAS. Not by boat. Due 10:18 AM.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacorbett70/8728825526/


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

On the Acela now heading for WAS. Just left PHL and we are right on time for arrival at 10:52 AM.

BTW, exhibits open up at 11 AM. See everyone near the info desk/CA soon.


----------



## CHamilton (May 11, 2013)

Bad news for those of us in the northwest: The rumor is now that the new Talgos will not be in PDX today. They're apparently at the SEA maintenance base, but an agreement to pay for the move to PDX couldn't be reached. Grr.

PDX will still feature ORHS equipment, including the SP&S 700, plus a bunch of private varnish, which I saw last night as I arrived. Well-known train artist Craig Thorpe will also be there -- I had a nice chat with him on the train from SEA yesterday.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 11, 2013)

I went down to Minneapolis Junction this morning to see the Friends of 261 excursion train ready to depart for Duluth. The most striking part of the consist was the line of four full-length dome cars on the back: ex-Milwaukee Road _Super Dome_, ex-Santa Fe _Sky View_ and _Summit View_, and ex-Great Northern_ Prairie View_, followed by the Sky Top observation car _Cedar Rapids._


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2013)

I made it to NTD in WAS after all. Couldn't miss meeting up with my AU friends.


----------



## roadman3313 (May 11, 2013)

Went to SAC. Mr. Boardman (and company) were walking around the California State Railroad museum chatting with people and he was introducing himself. Outside were a Superliner Coach/Cafe, California Cafe, and California Cab Car. Museum was open with free admission as well. Lots of kids and lots of fun for all!


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2013)

Acela150 and I are still in the the CA at WAS celebrating NTD. He is leaving on 66 and I am leaving on 97. I enjoyed seeing everyone - even my sister had a nice time. She is on the Metro back to Maryland.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2013)

It was great seeing everyone, except the Florida Princess who wouldn't let me in! j/k

And it's great having friends in "high places". Thanks Alan for letting me be your guest in the CA.


----------



## Acela150 (May 11, 2013)

Well the party is over here in DC. Our PennyK has headed off for the Meteor and I'm waiting on 66. I found out that 2253 has 5 FC seats left for BOS-PHL. So I'm hoping one stays open for another 4 hours. If not I'll switch trains and get a FC seat. Need that 750! It was great seeing familiar faces and some new ones! Happy NTD!


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Well the party is over here in DC. Our PennyK has headed off for the Meteor and I'm waiting on 66. I found out that 2253 has 5 FC seats left for BOS-PHL. So I'm hoping one stays open for another 4 hours. If not I'll switch trains and get a FC seat. Need that 750! It was great seeing familiar faces and some new ones! Happy NTD!


It was good to see everyone. I am on 97 and we are now in Virginia. I was looking forward to my 8pm dinner until I heard that 97's "new" menu is 98's "old" menu. I am happy that I stocked up on pretzels in the CA.


----------



## Acela150 (May 11, 2013)

You know those pretzels will only last so long Penny..


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2013)

No wonder there weren't any pretzels ...


----------



## saxman (May 11, 2013)

I ended up manning the Amtrak table in FTW. Quite a turnout and Amtrak even let people look inside a P-42. I didn't even get to see it as the line was long and it was hard to get away from the table. BNSF also parked one of their brand new, still smells new, GE locomotive that rolled off the line just a few days ago. It was pretty nice looking.


----------



## dlagrua (May 11, 2013)

Arrived back at MET at 6:15 PM and am now home. My phone GPS showed the Acela traveling at 125-135 MPH much of the way. NTD WAS, was a nice event to attend but the highlight of the day was touring the private varnish with all the great folks in the AU group. IIRC,we had people there who came from PA,NY,NJ,DE,DC,VA,MD and FL. Its a refreshing change to talk to other rail aficionados, as when I mention rail travel to my friends they have no idea that LD trains even exist or what I am talking about. So much for the ill informed-LOL.


----------



## Peter L. Reid (May 11, 2013)

Arrived in LA at 6.40am from the Antipodes and after customs and security, I lodged my bags at my motel, and walked down to Union Station.

Had a great day, met some really nice and interesting people, and loaded myself up with fridge magnets and newsletters and brochures etc etc. The wait to see the older rolling stock and steam train was over an hour, so I availed myself along

With many others, a backdoor excursion. This meant not being able to go inside the cars, but afforded me some good exterior film. A wait in Aline for over an hour after water, tea and coffee is not a good idea at my age.

I think National Train Day is a grand idea. I wish we had something like it.

Tomorrow morning it's the Coast Starlight, and all points north.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 11, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> Went to SAC. Mr. Boardman (and company) were walking around the California State Railroad museum chatting with people and he was introducing himself. Outside were a Superliner Coach/Cafe, California Cafe, and California Cab Car. Museum was open with free admission as well. Lots of kids and lots of fun for all!


I was there, too. We walked over to the museum and train display area during the 1 hour layover between the bus from ORV and the Cap Corridor to SUI. I was close to the "Beech Grove" car when Joe exited it. I walked up to him and said, "Mr. Boardman, would you please autograph my ticket?" He was happy to, and used the back of one of his friends as a desk. 
There were some nice exhibits there and I got some good pictures. Unfortunately, I don't know how to post them here, so you'll just have to take my word for it that they are great, and I'm a 34 year old supermodel--tall, slim, tan, wrinkle-free. (Note to my Facebook friends who have seen pictures, shut up!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2013)

Steve, they have all sizes for the Solari Board t-shirt available on the store website.

http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=17728&pid=116517

Kirk, the "leaf" is their way of promoting being environmentally green.

http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=5549&pid=57551


----------



## Ziv (May 12, 2013)

Hour long line in WAS, wrapped 2/3's of the way to the McD's on the far side of Union Station. Then there was a 30 minute (?) line for FDR's Marco Polo car, so I hightailed it to the Silver Chalet which has funky carpeting on the walls and a converted baggage car that is now a party car. The Chalet has a mini dome which was off limits but looked kind of cool. Norfolk Southern had some outstanding historic cars there, too. The Acela rides were booked solid by the time I got there which was disappointing, but I didn't get there until 1pm, had to work in the morning, so I wasn't too surprised by that.


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> And it's great having friends in "high places". Thanks Alan for letting me be your guest in the CA.


You're most welcome! 

Did you board from the lounge or go out to the main gate?


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2013)

Ziv said:


> The Acela rides were booked solid by the time I got there which was disappointing, but I didn't get there until 1pm, had to work in the morning, so I wasn't too surprised by that.


Yeah, I think that was one of the most successful parts and new additions to the event. It gave so many people who would not otherwise have a chance to ride Acela or consider it normally a chance to ride one. And at speeds up to 135 MPH!

This is something that Amtrak needs to both repeat in WAS and start doing in PHL for NTD. And maybe even add a few more runs, at least on the DC end of things. I think that all day until they sold out, the line to buy those tickets was longer than the line for the exhibits, or at least comparable in length. And the line for the tickets was much longer at 10:30 AM than the line for the exhibits was, more than double at that point when we were all meeting up outside the Club Acela.


----------



## greg1956a (May 12, 2013)

This is the first NTD I was at and enjoyed it a lot Im from Philadelphia so I went to this event.I went through the trains. I was a little disappointed that they didn't have the supplerliner trains but instead they had viewliner instead my question is are the rooms on the viewliner that s'm 'll on supplerliner or a little bigger any he'll would be appreciated thanks


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2013)

Alan, I boarded from the CA. John made sure I went out the right door (plus there were a few people in the CA boarding the same train).

I went by the front desk a couple of times and nobody was there. So I sat in one of the chairs facing the departures screen.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2013)

No Superliners in PHL due to tunnel restrictions to the north & south.

I would say the rooms are about the same size on both cars.

I rode in a Superliner roomette 1-1/2 years ago and was actually surprised how small they looked when I walked thru one in WAS yesterday.


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Steve, they have all sizes for the Solari Board t-shirt available on the store website.http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=17728&pid=116517]http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=17728&pid=116517[/url]
> 
> Kirk, the "leaf" is their way of promoting being environmentally green.
> 
> http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=5549&pid=57551]http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=5549&pid=57551[/url]


Thanks Betty!!  
Kirk just remember that's an evil leaf. :lol:

I should add that I asked in the CA in DC how many FCC seats were open on 2253. At 8pm there were 5. At 1115pm there was 4. I grabbed one. The rest sold out overnight. I'm currently on 2253 home to Philly.


----------



## pennyk (May 12, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, they have all sizes for the Solari Board t-shirt available on the store website.
> ...


It was good to see you Steve and hang out in the lounge for a while. I just got home (and just in case you were wondering, my backup charger is working). I am happy to hear that you were able to upgrade to FC. (PS - do not order a strawberry mojito on the Acela - LOL)


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2013)

No mojitos for me! Just Pepsi! And lots of it. I think I had 10 of those recyclable plastic cups in the lounge between 815 and 1030.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 12, 2013)

pennyk said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Well then Alan will have double the work since I'm quoting you. Sorry Alan.


----------



## MattW (May 12, 2013)

Well, I made it over to Grand Central today for MNRR's NTD-like event. Frankly, it was underwhelming. The private train cars were nice, it was kind of odd seeing modern coffee makers on vehicles that first rolled as much as 90 years ago still in an historic configuration, but they were nice, kind of like the cars at museums I've been to, but in far better shape. The Metro North side was the underwhelming part however. The old equipment on display was interesting to see, but that's about it. They had a Genesis there, but the line for one of the PVs generally stretched back towards it so you couldn't get close. None of the modern equipment had the cabs visible which would really be the big thing. Anyone can ride the M8s now that there's so many in revenue service so nothing too special there.

I wish I could have made it here for when Amtrak had their equipment here as well, that would have been a lot of fun I think.


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


That's mean. Oooopsies. More work for Alan! :lol:


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2013)

For the record. I'm in the Philadelphia lounge waiting for septa home.


----------



## CHamilton (May 12, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of National Train Day in Portland, OR, plus the latest improvements at SEA King Street Station, King Tut in Eugene...and the next generation of train riders.


----------



## jmx53 (May 13, 2013)

MattW said:


> Well, I made it over to Grand Central today for MNRR's NTD-like event. Frankly, it was underwhelming. The private train cars were nice, it was kind of odd seeing modern coffee makers on vehicles that first rolled as much as 90 years ago still in an historic configuration, but they were nice, kind of like the cars at museums I've been to, but in far better shape. The Metro North side was the underwhelming part however. The old equipment on display was interesting to see, but that's about it. They had a Genesis there, but the line for one of the PVs generally stretched back towards it so you couldn't get close. None of the modern equipment had the cabs visible which would really be the big thing. Anyone can ride the M8s now that there's so many in revenue service so nothing too special there.I wish I could have made it here for when Amtrak had their equipment here as well, that would have been a lot of fun I think.


This article has a few pics from the GCT event. Impressive barber chair on the Overland Trail in the last pic.


----------



## jmx53 (May 13, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Here are a few pictures of National Train Day in Portland, OR, plus the latest improvements at SEA King Street Station, King Tut in Eugene...and the next generation of train riders.


Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## singwith (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 13, 2013)

I wanted to do a CL short turn in Chicago this year but couldn't manage it, too busy and broke.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 13, 2013)

The day after train day I did the Grand Central Parade of Trains, just uploaded a blog post, it was okay my biggest disappointment was Metro-North had their Phoebe Snow Cars parked in the station but they weren't open for touring I was looking forward to getting interiors of those cars (like I did inside the Beach Grove at last years National Train Day Event in GCT):


----------

